# Where to live after retirement



## Bab (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, Everyone, I'd appreciate your stories, advice on how you made decisions about where to live after retirement. 

I recently retired, and I am totally happy about that decision. However, where to live is a problem I'm struggling with. 

I had a job that took me to a small town in the Midwest (I'm being deliberately vague here). The town is safe, the people are nice, but I have not enjoyed living here for the past few years, and I need to live in a bigger place. My "list" includes good health care, an airport so travel is easy, easy travel to museums/plays and concerts (which I don't have in the small town, but had when I lived in bigger cities and have missed). I had a house for 20+ years, and I am looking for a "lock and leave" townhouse or condo. 

Because I was a professor, I made a comfortable living but not lots of money, so a lot of the dream places I'd love to live -- Honolulu, San Diego, Santa Fe -- are pretty much out of the question. I have looked in the "typical" retirement spots. Arizona -- not ruling it out, but I like it, don't love it. Florida -- it's beautiful, but I have to say that during my last house-hunting trip there, I was not impressed. So many rude people (this may be a Midwest/East Coast thing), a lot of traffic, and crowded beaches. I looked in TX, but few condos and high property taxes. I grew up in NC but am not sure I want to go back, at least not at this point. Also, most of the places I could afford there are an hour or more from the bigger cities, so I'd be in the same situation I am now.

My 87-year-old mother will be moving in with me. She is very healthy and lives near me now but plans to move into the same house with me. That means I need to buy at least a 2BR, 2BA condo. I've asked her where she's like to live and her answer is always, "Where ever you live, I'm happy." 

I've been thinking about where to retire for three years. I've visited lots of places, but nothing really "clicks" for me right now. My mother has suggested we move to a bigger city about an hour away from where we live now. It has all the things I want, and she noted that she wouldn't have to change doctors, at least right away. She also pointed out since we are in the center of the country, travel would be fairly easy, and that we could always take a break in the winter and go some place warm if we wanted. It was be a less costly move, it would take less time to settle in, and I could still continue to look and explore other places by vacationing and renting for a couple of months at the time, but keeping a home base. This all makes sense, but I'm frustrated with myself that I've looked all over the country and may end up just an hour away from where I live now -- in a place I don't particularly love.

Sorry for such a long post, but I'd appreciate any advice you all have on how you made decisions about where to retire. Thanks.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Bab
Welcome to the board!  I don't know if I've seen any of your other posts.  I wish you good luck in your search.  I sort of know how you feel; I am not retired yet, but also live in the middle of the country.  As a matter of fact, I live in one of the top ten worst states to retire to because of all the taxes here.  Property taxes, income taxes, vehicle taxes.  I would like to move after i retire, but hubby wants to stay in our house.  We have thought of snow birding during the winter months and are planning to check out the southern states for areas to maybe buy some type of vacation home in. ( or some other arrangement)

I have thought about Arizona, but have never been there.  I have been to FL a couple of times, but the heat and humidity were too much for me at times.  We plan on starting to take vacations and check out some areas down there and just see what we find.  Hubby wants to be by the ocean.  I think that sounds expensive.

I wish I could give you some advice or tell you about our experiences but so far we don't really have any.  I am curious to see what others say, though.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 10, 2019)

Don't dismiss Florida as monolithic.  We moved to Clearwater on the gulf coast in 1972, were company moved to Jacksonville in 1976 and company moved again to Boca Raton down on the Atlantic coast.  Back then the Atlantic coast attracted mostly people from the northeast.  The gulf coast attracted people from the midwest, and Jax was more deep south. That is less so today.  We also learned that real estate was significantly cheaper on the gulf coast.

After retirement we moved to Arizona in effort to be closer to the kids who had moved to the pacific northwest.  We had always lived on the coast and it was difficult to adjust to the desert dryness.  Eventually a family decision was made for us to return to Florida, so we are back in Clearwater.

We learned years back that a condo has much to recommend it.  I have not cut grass in 30 years, I last painted a house in 1980.  If we wanted to travel, we got a neighbor to collect our mail, locked the door and went.  

Lastly, neither you nor your mom will ever again be as young as you are right now.  Remember that if you look at a dwelling that has stairs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2019)

I moved back to within twenty miles of where I grew up mainly to keep an eye on an elderly parent, be near a couple of close friends and relive a few old memories.

I like the area, the change of seasons, relatively low cost of living, etc...

It's just comfortable for me like an old sweater.

I'm probably a poor example because I don't see myself as having a _retirement lifestyle_, that conjures up visions of me acting or playing a role in someone else's version of the perfect retirement.  layful:nthego:

Good luck with your search.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2019)

Is New England  too cold?

The suburbs of Boston MA or NYC would give easy access to big city culture and entertainment and you'll be near the sea.

Fairfield county in CT is lovely and just a hop from NYC.


----------



## ray188 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bab said:


> Hi, Everyone, I'd appreciate your stories, advice on how you made decisions about where to live after retirement.
> 
> I recently retired, and I am totally happy about that decision. However, where to live is a problem I'm struggling with.
> 
> ...




The decision has many factors and each is personal and individual. 

Weather - you want warm and can stand humidity, there is Fl. If you don't mind snow shoveling, stay north.

People -do you want family near-by - stick with them. if you can't get away from "old friends" stay put. If you are open to new friends, consider 55+ communities.

Doctors - they are everywhere. If you can consider a change, go for  it. 

NC, you can go to FL for example and be a "sunbird". we did that for years - 4 months in NW NC. It is an interesting and fun lifestyle. And it goes thd other way  -stay up north and go to a rental in FL for 4 months in the winter That's called a "snowbird".


----------



## Knight (Jun 11, 2019)

If you want to beat boredom in retirement.


Google
museums/plays and concerts in las vegas
condos for sale in las vegas
health care in las vegas nevada
airports in las vegas
las vegas cultural center






Interstate highways easy travel no. so. east & west
It's hot for several months but air conditioning takes care of that especially when retired & not needing to be out as in going to a job.
Low humidity a plus especially when age related arthritis sets in. 


Or do as thousands of retirees do and kill time at a casino.


----------



## gregnelson (Jun 11, 2019)

It seems you have really thought this through, but I'd like to suggest Panama. It's very affordable, beautiful weather, and the taxes are easy to deal with. I have friends retiring there now, but I've only visited. Here is a page my friend referred for some good information. https://www.matapitti.com/panama-residency-programs/retiring-in-panama/

If you are dead set on staying in the midwest, I have heard a lot of great things about Des Moines. My brother loves it there and just goes on and on about how friendly everyone is there.

Honestly, I don't think going south for the winter and north for the summer is such a bad deal though either. Lots of great options and it sounds like you're pretty free to go anywhere. Best of luck.


----------



## Bab (Jun 12, 2019)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the feedback. I have been to AZ in the winter, and it's nice. You won't really have to deal with humidity. But I've been in December and January, and it can get cold there, too. The ocean can be expensive, but you may want to locate somewhere where you can just drive to the beach in a day and won't have to worry about hurricanes. Good luck with your decision. I think you are smart to travel around before you make any big decisions -- and snow birding may be just fine.




Uptosnuff said:


> Hi Bab
> Welcome to the board!  I don't know if I've seen any of your other posts.  I wish you good luck in your search.  I sort of know how you feel; I am not retired yet, but also live in the middle of the country.  As a matter of fact, I live in one of the top ten worst states to retire to because of all the taxes here.  Property taxes, income taxes, vehicle taxes.  I would like to move after i retire, but hubby wants to stay in our house.  We have thought of snow birding during the winter months and are planning to check out the southern states for areas to maybe buy some type of vacation home in. ( or some other arrangement)
> 
> I have thought about Arizona, but have never been there.  I have been to FL a couple of times, but the heat and humidity were too much for me at times.  We plan on starting to take vacations and check out some areas down there and just see what we find.  Hubby wants to be by the ocean.  I think that sounds expensive.
> ...


----------



## Bab (Jun 12, 2019)

*Thanks for the feedback*

I appreciate your advice about stairs. I have told realtors my idea is no stairs. If there is a wonderful house with stairs, it should have a BR on the first floor. If the most wonderful house in the world is for sale at a cheap price, I'll look and consider a chair lift for the stairs, but it would have be something spectacular and a give-away price.



Manatee said:


> Don't dismiss Florida as monolithic.  We moved to Clearwater on the gulf coast in 1972, were company moved to Jacksonville in 1976 and company moved again to Boca Raton down on the Atlantic coast.  Back then the Atlantic coast attracted mostly people from the northeast.  The gulf coast attracted people from the midwest, and Jax was more deep south. That is less so today.  We also learned that real estate was significantly cheaper on the gulf coast.
> After retirement we moved to Arizona in effort to be closer to the kids who had moved to the pacific northwest.  We had always lived on the coast and it was difficult to adjust to the desert dryness.  Eventually a family decision was made for us to return to Florida, so we are back in Clearwater.
> We learned years back that a condo has much to recommend it.  I have not cut grass in 30 years, I last painted a house in 1980.  If we wanted to travel, we got a neighbor to collect our mail, locked the door and went.
> Lastly, neither you nor your mom will ever again be as young as you are right now.  Remember that if you look at a dwelling that has stairs.


----------



## Bab (Jun 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I moved back to within twenty miles of where I grew up mainly to keep an eye on an elderly parent, be near a couple of close friends and relive a few old memories.
> 
> I like the area, the change of seasons, relatively low cost of living, etc...
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

Bab said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have been to AZ in the winter, and it's nice. You won't really have to deal with humidity. But I've been in December and January, and it can get cold there, too. The ocean can be expensive, but you may want to locate somewhere where you can just drive to the beach in a day and won't have to worry about hurricanes. Good luck with your decision. I think you are smart to travel around before you make any big decisions -- and snow birding may be just fine.



If you are thinking about AZ, go there during the middle of summer and see if you can tolerate the godawful heat.  Same goes for NM -- some people don't mind it, but I have a  hard time tolerating heat.  Yes, it's a dry heat, but 100 degrees is still hot as hell.  Also, one thing to consider is altitude; here, some people find they have trouble breathing.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I moved back to within twenty miles of where I grew up mainly to keep an eye on an elderly parent, be near a couple of close friends and relive a few old memories.
> 
> I like the area, the change of seasons, relatively low cost of living, etc...
> 
> ...



I don't see myself as having a retirement lifestyle, either.  I'm just me, and the only difference in my pre-retirement lifestyle and post-retirement is that I don't go to work anymore.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I don't see myself as having a retirement lifestyle, either.  I'm just me, and the only difference in my pre-retirement lifestyle and post-retirement is that I don't go to work anymore.




Me too.  My wants and needs didn't change much.  

I retired in place.   Fortunately,  my place is in an urban area where everything I need is within a 5 mile radius.

.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I don't see myself as having a retirement lifestyle, either.  I'm just me, and the only difference in my pre-retirement lifestyle and post-retirement is that I don't go to work anymore.



Perfect answer.  I don't even know what a "retirement lifestyle" is? 

 I retired in place, also - -27 years ago.  For many years, we spent winters in Florida, spring and fall in Maine and the summers at home on Massachusetts southcoast.  I don't shovel snow (what little that we do get here on the coast), the kids and grandkids take care of that and as for the cold, the answer's the same as for the hot areas.  A/C takes care of them and we actually have heated homes up north, in case some would forget.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 13, 2019)

*I have been retired for a few years, but recently lost my husband.  I was initially concerned about if I could afford to stay in the house.  But my older and smarter brother sat with me and helped me crunch numbers.  We went over my expenses, and my income.  My house is one floor, paid for, and senior friendly.  Plus I like it here.  He helped me determine that my thought of selling the house and going to an apartment was not in my financial best interes**t live in a mobile home, and do have lot rent.  But we figured it would still  be cheaper for me to stay put.  I am happy with the decision.
I set myself up to get a monthly check from my investments, a small amount, but I will not run out of money.  So, as long as I am able, I decided to stay put.  
*


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 13, 2019)

The things you require -- airport nearby, good roads, cultural venues, good medical facilities -- also require taxpayer dollars, and that often translates to higher property taxes. No place is going to be perfect.  My philosophy has always been "Bloom where you're planted." We stayed in the town where we live -- house is paid for, grandkids nearby, and it's Texas. What's not to love?


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 13, 2019)

Since your mom is going to be living with you, I'd be leery about the idea of snowbirding. At her age, if something goes wrong, you are going to want to be at her side no matter what the season. 

In fact, once you decide where to live - it sounds like a college/university town would be a close fit for what you want - take some time to investigate what the best convalescent facilities are in the area. You do not want to be dealing with an emergency and then having the hospital ask you where you want to transfer the patient for post-op care/rehab. 

If the state posts ratings on its website that will make research easier, and you can make a quick visit to the top two or three to check them out in person.

It is much better to be forearmed with the info in advance, rather than scrambling last-minute amidst an overload of other things to do!

HTH, and good luck going forward.


----------



## Victor (Jun 13, 2019)

When you get closer to a decision, look at city-data.com. That's the site for moving to new places.
Your question needs to be more specific and particular for them. Good luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Perfect answer.  I don't even know what a "retirement lifestyle" is?
> 
> I retired in place, also - -27 years ago.  For many years, we spent winters in Florida, spring and fall in Maine and the summers at home on Massachusetts southcoast.  I don't shovel snow (what little that we do get here on the coast), the kids and grandkids take care of that and as for the cold, the answer's the same as for the hot areas.  A/C takes care of them and we actually have heated homes up north, in case some would forget.



For me, the trouble with the heat here is it makes it absolutely miserable to do much of anything at all outside during the day.  And the cost of cooling during 100 degree and hotter days gets pretty pricey.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2019)

Welcome Bab! It's nice that you are taking your mother with you and that she will be satisfied with whatever you choose. Several years ago I took a comprehensive quiz about where to move to out of curiosity. It came up with places that were definitely of interest and some that I'd never consider. I saved the result but can't find it now and I don't remember the name of the site. Here's a similar quiz geared for retirees. Although my answers yielded a couple of the same places as the original quiz, it doesn't list as many choices nor does it give as much information about each city (eg: home & rental prices, medical facilities, entertainment options, etc.). Also, some of the questions are pre-checked so must be unchecked. Underneath (in gold lettering) on most pages is the question of how important (or not) the choices are. Questions include the type of housing and affordability ranges you prefer. The second link is for the search page containing similar quizzes. I hope this at least helps you narrow down your options. 
https://www.best-place-to-retire.com/places-to-retire-quiz

https://www.bing.com/search?q=where...-38&sk=&cvid=5C9EA210F4F64B34B491A58B916007EB


----------

